# WinTV32/WinTV2000 Audio Problem



## mrsafest (Jan 3, 2007)

First, I am running the following: XP Home SP2, P4 3GHz 1MB DDR RAM

Capture card Driver details are as followed:

Model 44981 Rev. E199
Serial #8310259
Tuner Model: TCL 2002N_5H
Tuner Formats: (M/N)
Tuner Audio: Mono
Video Formats: NTSC ( M 443 ) PAL ( B G H I D K M N NCOMBO ) SECAM ( L L' )
Audio Outputs: External
External Inputs: 0
S-Video Inputs: 0
Teletext: Yes (Software)
Radio: None
Decoder: BT878
IR: Blaster

The problem is the following: I have no audio. Only picture. I have the audio wire running from the capture card OUT to the board/sound card IN. My sound card preferences are set for line in recording and I have also set the audio setting for line in within Win TV 2000 software. Yet, I still have no Audio. I have been able to use this card before fine. This is a fresh install after recently formatting. I have installed all drivers necessary.

Any leading suggestions anyone? I am attempting to record a show in about an hour so an immediate response is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Did the drivers that you installed include the motherboard chipset drivers, which likely contain the onboard sound chipset drivers?

Does device manager show all devices/drivers are OK (no yellow highlights)?


----------



## mrsafest (Jan 3, 2007)

Like I previously mentioned, I have installed all drivers necessary. There are no yellow "highlights" or question marks, except for my printer.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

I just looked at my audio settings in WinTV and the Audio Mixer Input is set to 'WinTV Wave', but I'm not sure it would be the same for your setup.


----------

